# Mauro Giuliani (1781-1829)



## Maxthemusician

Mauro Giuliani was definitely one of the greatest classical guitar virtuoso's in classical history. He was an Italian composer and classical guitarist who lived in Italy and Vienna throughout the early 19th century.

He wrote over 100 works for string duets for guitar and other instruments, solo guitar works, and orchestra concertos.

What do you think about this great musician, Mauro Giuliani?


----------



## Mark Harwood

Fine music. Through his guitar music, and that of Boccherini, I discovered some wonderful non-guitar music.


----------

